# New GW site



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/

Its all shiny and prettyful.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow.... Now the website is just as silly as the White Dwarf. Great if you owe GW your pocketbook, worthless 'upgrade' if you do not.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

the whole website has (essentially) pop-ups all over it. GW ads pop up all over showing the prices of everything, screaming BUY ME!
Not just the store mind you, the whole frigging site.


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Indeed, Elchimpster speaks the truth..... they've integrated the store into the main page now! Ahh well, atleast games workshop OZ is still okay.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Ugh that's some nasty photoshop on homepage, but apart from that the Uk site is unchanged..


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

@ Ludoldus except nothing is updated in the miniatures range section. ;(


----------



## Ender (May 11, 2008)

I was on a friends computer when I saw it and if you have slow internet it sucks. I loaded it fine, but the organization sucks


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

It has some new Bits in it, like Baneblade sponsosn etc.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It sucks. It screams buy me or get the hell out. Plus the pop ups and the flash stuff really not necessary. THe UK site is more user friendly then the USA one.


----------



## saw (May 17, 2008)

Don't think much of it at all. (pics look good)
But all there to make you buy I think.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

it runs really slow, but it's PReeeetyyyy!


----------



## Elemental_elf (Mar 12, 2008)

I love and hate the site. I love the fact that its new (new things are shiny and we ALL love shiny things). But, I really don't like how the site is completely integrated with the online store. It was nice to have 2 separate sites. Plus, the new site takes for ever to load :ireful2: Which is quite annoying and can, if it persists, be a deterrent for me to go to their site unless I absolutely have to. 

EDIT: Almost forgot, I use Firefox and every time I load a new page, a window pops up asking me if I want to stop the site's script of not. That is VERY irritating, I hope they fix it quickly!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

i just wish they would update the UK site.... its still on march...


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Riandro said:


> i just wish they would update the UK site.... its still on march...


:taunt:

:laugh:

:taunt:

You're kidding right? Uk? Update? 
:taunt:


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I used to love to go on the US sight and check out the articles. Now it is just a piece of crap advertising website! The only thing I like about it is that if I order the new warhammer 40k limited edition rulebook (100) I get an awesome model. Other than that it friggin SUCKS!


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't like it at all. The organization is lacking, all the different armies are slammed together and not even organized in themselves.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Screw it, I'm going back to using the UK site. It has more articles anyhow.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

That's weird... I spend a lot of time on the US site, as the articles are _better_... not been on in the last few says though - I'm scared to look now!

:trepidatious cyclops:


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

GW Oz hasn't changed


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm just glad to see the bitz section slowly coming back...though I miss my little wrench button. I miss being able to order individual bits or sprues from every model.

I really hope that comes back


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I hate the layout of the new site. It chunks along when you click anything. The scripting must be either way overdone, or done very poorly. I'll be going to the UK site until they ruin it.


----------



## blaablaa (May 23, 2008)

Thats only the U.s site
the Canadian one is unchanged


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

And. you can't bookmark anything past the splash page because it's not a persistent URL. That is VERY annoying.


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

i like the fact my computer now allows me to buy macharious
but i like the old organization were all the models for the army were on one page


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

its lame. 

uk site is the best.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

I used to love the US site. It was much better than the UK one which is terrible. However this new site is shocking.


----------



## freepizza (May 23, 2008)

It is a crime as it has elliminated a lot of the older articles and the Black Gobo is totally gone now...


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

I would use the GW site for any reading or to look around at stuff and only use the US one for shopping if I had to.. now thats just a guarantee that thats all Ill be doing. The new US site is HORRIBLE.. but pretty.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't like how the link all seem to lead to the online store, its kind of annoying and ruins what used to be a site of information and articles. Will be sticking to the Canadian and UK sites for now.


----------

